# Age-Pregnancy related question



## Splashy (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,

I've enjoyed following the forum and learning more about goats. But now I have questions of my own.

I have a 4 year old doe that has never been bred and I was wondering how easy it would be for her to get pregnant?

Also I have 2 other does that haven't been breed 3-5 years  and was wondering how that would affect them getting pregnant?

I am  hoping for some lapygmys or alpygmys (lamancha/pygmy - alpine/pygmy) kids.

I have a doe that is 7 years old and I know a lot of people say you want to retire a doe at about 9 years old but would that still count if she hasn't been bred in 5 years?

Thanks,
Lulu


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 21, 2012)

Does who aren't bred for a long time can have problems w/ 'cystic' issues.  I've read of folks having success w/ hormone therapy.  

http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Breeding+Problems:+Why+does+don't+'settle'

http://goatkingdom.tripod.com/reproductive-management

All you can do is try, but I'm hoping you're planning on breeding the pygmy buck to larger does, not vice-versa.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 21, 2012)

*I recently bought a 4 year old doe who just had babies for the first time. I bought her from a close friend and know her history. She didn't have any problems conceiving or kidding. *


----------



## Splashy (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Roll,

I will try to read the articles in the morning.

Yes it is full sized does with a pygmy buck.Thank you for your concern.

And I will also try to post pictures of the girls and buck when I get to 10 posts.For all who are photoholics like me

Lulu


----------



## Splashy (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for the encouraging post WhiteMountainsRanch.


----------

